# New 942 Install with a splitter and Di-Plexer



## CubeDude (May 11, 2005)

Guys I am scheduled to have my 942 installed tomorrow. I need to know if there is a way to diplex in an OTA antenna with pre-amp using a dish pro splitter to get two feeds from one coax run?

So over one coax run down the wall I would like to have TWO sat feeds and my OTA antenna. Is this possible and does anyone have any links to some diagrams?

Thanks!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't know of anyone successfully doing this. I won't say it's absolutely impossible, though.


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

I saw a post that showed this (but without pre-amp for OTA) with pictures. My research says the pre-amp needs to be on the antenna side of the connection as I believe you can't pass power for both OTA and LNB through diplexers, but I haven't heard of anyone trying it one way or the other. I plan on setting an identical situation up this weekend and here's my plan:

The preamp and power inserter for OTA goes on the OTA antenna side of the diplexer going into the UHF/VHF diplexer port. The LNB line goes into the SAT (power passing) side of the diplexer. On the receiver end, the OTA line comes out of the diplexer into the OTA input of the 942. The SAT output of the diplexer goes into a separator, then the two lines out of the separator go into the two tuners of the 942.

By everything I've read, it should work just fine, as long as you keep the OTA pre-amp power inserter out of the diplexed line.

I'll let you know how it works. I'll also take a look for the post with the pictures and post if I find it.

Cheers,

Doug


----------



## CubeDude (May 11, 2005)

Well that is what I was going to do. I was just hoping that someone had "been there done that." I will let you know how things go tomorrow.

I am going to put the power inserter in the attic with the antenna for the preamp.

WISH ME LUCK!


dougmcbride said:


> I saw a post that showed this (but without pre-amp for OTA) with pictures. My research says the pre-amp needs to be on the antenna side of the connection as I believe you can't pass power for both OTA and LNB through diplexers, but I haven't heard of anyone trying it one way or the other. I plan on setting an identical situation up this weekend and here's my plan:
> 
> The preamp and power inserter for OTA goes on the OTA antenna side of the diplexer going into the UHF/VHF diplexer port. The LNB line goes into the SAT (power passing) side of the diplexer. On the receiver end, the OTA line comes out of the diplexer into the OTA input of the 942. The SAT output of the diplexer goes into a separator, then the two lines out of the separator go into the two tuners of the 942.
> 
> ...


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

I looked and for the life of me I can't find that post with the pictures. I believe folks are wondering if the separator will work with a diplexer, and the photos clearly showed that it did. If you think about it, it would have to work unless DISH DPP switches use a different frequency range on the line for the LNB(s) that falls outside the 950MHz - 2050MHz range which I would find to be odd.

I know folks don't like diplexers due to insertion loss, but a good diplexer will minimize that to about 1dB for a pair on OTA, and about 3dB/pair for satellite. It's worth the tradeoff to me if a new run of coax is problematic.

Good luck,

Doug


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I use a dishpro plus twin lnb for the 110/119 sat and a dishpro dual for the 61.5 sat. I have it run through the Terk 44 clip on antenna. I use a diplexor first on the RG6 cable running into the house and then from the diplexor Sat out , I use the cable running to a seperator which then splits my one cable to two for the two sat tuners. The other cable is run from the diplexor Tv side to my ota antenna slot on my 942. I get both ota stations and the two sat tuners as well. It works for me.


----------



## CubeDude (May 11, 2005)

The install went nowhere near the plan. Basically I needed a Superdish so I could get my locals. The installer used a 34 switch and diplexors to get my OTA.

I didn't realize that a Superdish didn't use a DPP+ LNB. This meant my splitter didn't work. So I had to diplex my OTA line. I basically diplexed both feeds coming from the 34 switch. One I am using to send TV2 signals back to another TV and the other I am using to get OTA HD.

Oh well. Atleast it works.

Will a dish 500 get HD channels?


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

Do not know if this will help but here is my set up:
DPP 4:4, OTA, 2-942s

I run 2 leads down from DPP4:4 and a third for OTA antenna. At a inside juction piont I have power inserter for DPP4:4 and amp for OTA. I split OTA after amp and use diplexers on each line that runs to 942s Note I Diplex AFTER power inserter e.g. bet. inserter and receiver not bet. insertor and DPP4:4. At wall by receiver I first use Dilexer to split off OTA then separator to ports 1 & 2 of each 942

I get HD from the 500 (110/119) and CBS HD west from 300 (148). Might add 300 for 61.5 Voom at some time in future.


----------



## CubeDude (May 11, 2005)

Here is a link to an image of my setup. http://exit3.i-55.com/~brian/dishinstall.JPG


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

dougmcbride said:


> I looked and for the life of me I can't find that post with the pictures. I believe folks are wondering if the separator will work with a diplexer, and the photos clearly showed that it did. If you think about it, it would have to work unless DISH DPP switches use a different frequency range on the line for the LNB(s) that falls outside the 950MHz - 2050MHz range which I would find to be odd.
> 
> I know folks don't like diplexers due to insertion loss, but a good diplexer will minimize that to about 1dB for a pair on OTA, and about 3dB/pair for satellite. It's worth the tradeoff to me if a new run of coax is problematic.
> 
> ...


A diplexer works fine with a DPP setup as long as the diplexer is BEFORE the DPP seperator. wall -> diplexor -> seperator -> receiver.


----------

